# XML Editor Plugin



## SilentJ (10. Okt 2006)

Hallo,

gibt es ein oder mehrere empfehlenswerte freie XML Editor Plugins für Eclipse? Bisher waren alle Lösungen, die ich gefunden habe, mehr oder weniger kommerziell.


----------



## padde479 (10. Okt 2006)

xmlbuddy

Gibt es als Plugin für Eclipse zumindest als Sharwareversion. Ist ziemlich gut. Wenn Du Dir aber WTP installierst, hast Du auch gleich einen XML-Editor mit dabei und kannst sehr komfortabel XML-Dateien editieren


----------



## byte (10. Okt 2006)

Kann WTP auch nur empfehlen, denn es ist umsonst. Ausserdem gibts auch einen sehr netten XML-Schema Editor.


----------



## SilentJ (10. Okt 2006)

Danke, schaue ich mir an.


----------



## foobar (17. Okt 2006)

In MyEclipse ist auch ein XML-Editor enthalten.


----------

